# 2012 brutes



## rmax (Nov 21, 2009)

starting to think in need the power steering offered on the 12s to keep riding, whats everyones thoughts on the 12s, also thinking of trying to convert my 06 to p/s, as i really do not need a payment at this time, but do not want to give up the ride, also what do you think the bike in my sig, would be worth


----------



## blue beast (Feb 16, 2010)

I did not like them at first , but i have seen some with bigger tires and they are growing on me ...not bad when you start adding the mods on them... as far as the p/s goes to put it on your 06..go for it may need some southern ingenuity to complete it, but it could work . anything is possible with enough time and patience


----------



## rmax (Nov 21, 2009)

just got back from a test ride on a 12, fairly impressed with ride an drive, an they look better in person than in pictures, but if i had the 12 seat an p/s, i think i would be very happy with the 06, going to look into the p/s mod. thinking i would need to also go fuel infected an get a 12 wireing harness to make it work out, i have the fuel system parts would need the steering box an harness,worth looking into quoted price 9200.00 out the door cash


----------



## southernbrute750 (Jul 5, 2011)

Let me now how much you come up with for the ps mod and FI mod. That is deffinatly something worth looking into.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

I wish our dealer had demo's. They suck.  I want to ride one.


----------



## muddaholic 09 (Apr 12, 2011)

walked into my dealership the other day and they had a stock 2012 brute sitting next to king quad with a 2 inch lift and 29.5 swamplights and they were the same hight at the rack.. just sayin..


----------



## blue beast (Feb 16, 2010)

why do they always put swamplites on them at the dealer.. i think those tires are just useless


----------



## brutemike (Mar 23, 2010)

2012s with p/s in romney wv are going for 7800 w/o is 7200.This is out the door.


----------



## rmax (Nov 21, 2009)

brutemike said:


> 2012s with p/s in romney wv are going for 7800 w/o is 7200.This is out the door.


that sounds more in line, going to another dealer today an see what they have to offer, an have a few in ms. i will be stopping by on the way back, at that price if i could get anything on the trade or sell my 06 ,i think i would come out better going new than to try to mod ,but i like to mod


----------



## HoNdAnAsTyRIDdEr09 (Aug 26, 2009)

buddys got a 2012 hes had problems wit it from the begining horrible electtrical problems


----------



## rmax (Nov 21, 2009)

the only ones that i heard about have not been put in the crap we ride in , i guess your buddy has put his in the muck with bad outcome ,thats what i am affraid of, going to go see if i can get a look at the p/s system in the service manual at this dealer ,i have know a couple of people that worked there, maybe 1 of them is still there,an will let take a look , hopefully we can get a copy to add to the m&m section soon


----------



## asheborogn (Nov 17, 2011)

I bought mine 2 weeks ago new for $7200


----------



## muddaholic 09 (Apr 12, 2011)

swamplights are a good allaround tire.. i can go anywhere all my buds go with outlaws. i just have to try a lil harder sometimes. i just wish they made a 31 in it. but i guess they di it cause they dont cost to much. i would love to have ps on mine, but come on who really needs it and all the hassel it comes with.. just sayin..


----------



## rmax (Nov 21, 2009)

well i made the trip to another ar dealer they were 10k+on the same 1 i looked at eariler, but i did get to look at 1 with the front fenders off not a whole lot of difference it has a mount welded across the upper a arm attach to mount the steering box , but no additional support for the rear attach (the 1 that seems to always gets bent) now thinking instead of p/s how about a gear drive, that way it will allow assisted steering with out more electrical equipment to worry with (i hate that sh-t) an there would be no other mods needed. looking forward to getting back in the shop an seeing what i can come up with


----------



## asheborogn (Nov 17, 2011)

sportcycles in rockingham nc has the power steering 2012's for $7790...


----------



## Thom (Dec 16, 2009)

A friend of mine just purchased a 12 with power steering and just mounted a set of Pit Bull's on it. Changed the primary and secondary spring on it and it is now one nasty ride. I drove it stock on the trails with the power steering. Compared to my 08 it is night and day. No kickback at all and the steering is effortless in the junk. I was not sold on looks at first but after seeing it for a while it grew on me. Paid just ovr 8 for it at dealer in Ct.


----------

